

The Paradoxes of Water - NaOH
http://www.chinadialogue.net/article/show/single/en/4390-The-paradoxes-of-water-value
The links within the piece to the additional sections weren't properly working when I read this, so I've included those links here.<p>http://www.chinadialogue.net/article/show/single/en/4391-The-paradoxes-of-water-efficiency<p>http://www.chinadialogue.net/article/show/single/en/4394-The-paradoxes-of-water-monopoly<p>http://www.chinadialogue.net/article/show/single/en/4395-Resolving-the-paradoxes-of-water
======
p1mrx
If we manage to "run out" of water, then the obvious next step is to
desalinate the ocean. There's a big difference between running out of water,
and running out of cheap water.

